
OpenSUSE Leap 42.1 Released - grouchoboy
https://www.opensuse.org/
======
giancarlostoro
I've been using openSUSE for a couple of months after having been using Ubuntu
/ Netrunner Linux and at one point Debian. I really don't think I'll search
for any other distro anytime soon. I really enjoy that I can find almost every
piece of software I need on their repositories even if I have to enable a
custom repository from a user (much like Ubuntu does already). One thing I
didn't realize is that it is actually a successor to Slackware, which was my
first Linux distro ever back in 2008. I'm just hoping openSUSE Leap turns out
to be as stable as it's been so far.

